

Ask HN: Any OSS Node.js projects need more developers? - warfangle

I've been noodling on some of my own Node.js ideas for a while, but I'd really like to hop on board an already semi-established project.<p>I've never submitted patches or code to others' open source projects before, and I'd really like to start giving back to the community.<p>I can't commit a huge amount of time or LOC, but I'd definitely like to help out.<p>Are you working on a particularly interesting OSS project in Node? Let me know!
======
thegoleffect
What kind of projects would you be most interested in? We're open-sourcing
RetroCrawl (<http://retrocrawl.com>) if you might be interested. I know Prenup
(<http://github.com/nodejitsu/prenup>) will probably want help but they're not
directly advertising. Lots of nodeknockout.com entries will probably want
help.

------
rtweed
How about this perhaps - not established yet but just starting:
[http://groups.google.co.uk/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread...](http://groups.google.co.uk/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/3130bdd9eb6f61e5)

